# General > General Knives & Blades >  Found Knife

## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Someone left their KBar 1205 on their bumper and took off down the highway. After some time I came along and saw it.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I removed what was left of the crushed leather handle and nickeled the rust off of it.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A new straight handle from Texas Mountain Laurel gave me one more very useable knife.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Alan

----------


## Phaedrus

Hmmm...I can't see the pics.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Well I guess Google pictures doesn't show up. I'll try another picture hosting site tomorrow.


Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Or maybe there's something I'm not doing right (the more likely answer).

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

There now.  That's better.

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

That came out great.  Well done.

----------


## Rick

Somewhere in this world someone realizes they lost a Ka-Bar and they ain't happy. You did a nice job, though. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Thanks, it ain't no "Crashblade" but I did manage to cut myself with  it.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I started to get a bit more aggressive with taking those discolorations and minor pitting out of it but chose not to. 

Alan

----------


## kyratshooter

> Thanks, it ain't no "Crashblade" but I did manage to cut myself with  it.
> 
> Alan


I remember the first interview with Loveless I ever read in one of the outdoor sports rags back in the 1960s.  

They had a picture of him holding one of his first Loveless Drop Point Hunters.  I remember that he had a band-aid on his finger.  

So you are in good company.

Duct tape is your friend!  I tape blades whenever working on these little creations.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I have a slice on my thumb that is healing nicely, thank you very much. If you're going to get into a knife fight with something or someone you have to know you ARE going to get cut. Just a fact of life. Turned out this was an Avacado seed but, hey, it was tough.

----------


## kyratshooter

I still remember my close combat training at Ft Bragg.  When we got to the edged weapons part the instructor's words are still engraved in my memory.

I was in an officers training rotation so we were addressed as "Gentlemen", at least to our faces.

His exact words were, "Gentlemen, even the winner of a knife fight goes to intensive care!"

That sort of stuck in my memory and I increased my ammo load out.  

Always be the last guy with a bullet!

----------


## DustinMac

Aye, that's well said. Small world btw, I have a friend who went to Ft Bragg too.

----------


## Rick

FAyetteville used to be on the NW side of Fort Bragg but after Karat did time there they moved it to the SE side so he couldn't find the town any more. We won't go into any stories to protect the guilty.

----------


## kyratshooter

How did you find out about that?

They promised it would be erased from my record.

----------


## Old GI

Rumor is there are a lot of offenses that were "erased from" a record

----------


## Rick

I meant time in Fort Bragg but let the chips fall where they may. Everyone had leave, right?

----------


## DogMan635

Wonderful JOB in bringing it back to life, I have always liked the MADE IN Florida Knife by Randell https://www.randallknives.com/. I was about ready to go into the Military and my brother who had served in the U.S. Army, Intelagents was fresh out and bought me a "Randell Made Knife" for about 65.00-dollars and today that same Knife is about 400-dollars. Came complete with my name on the blade. My Brothers SON, who had married with children. When my father past away back in 2004-we past along collectibles to the only living male in the family. 

So if you wondering why I am saying all of this, its simple a knife to some is a very special position. Like my Bulks, Case knives I have passed along to my Grandchildren even the two granddaughters have there own case knifes. The small little two blades which I have given to the older boys at age 14-years. A knife is Special and a very special gift to have a lifetime.

----------


## DogMan635

OLD GI, You may already know this as I just wanted to touch on something that came as a surprise to me. Your own Military records free to service members. In a newsletter from my old Military Unit was a link to National Personel Records Center https://www.archives.gov/veterans Now I did nothing for about a year. But when I did go to the website I requested everything I could from my military service. On the web, I watched a short video and requested a copy of my Military records, Service awards, copies of DD-214, but the one they sent was page two which had codes that were not on my page one of DD-214. When the packaged arrived I was sent all awards/ribbons full size and small. Trust me I had nothing in the way as to award all were for just being in a country. Now the last point is when you start they will send you a number like 123-456789 *KEEP THE NUMBER PROVIDED* as it will be on all correspondences as reference.  I was happy to see all this old stuff after 40-years. The only thing they did not have were medical records. This is about all the information I have if you want to follow up for yourself. "WELCOME BACK HOME"

----------


## ZZSSZ

That came out great. Well done.
Aye, that's well said. Small world btw, I have a friend who went to Ft Bragg too.

----------


## Rick

Is your friend from Turkey as well?

----------


## Michael aka Mac

Alan, Oh great you found it.  I was worried I would never see it again.   You can mail it to me here in NY.  Thx again for cleaning it up for me too...



I really wish I known of you Alan or Crashdive, 8 months ago.  Got rid of the garage and had  several old  Ka-Bar knives and a few machetes that I got rid of.  They didn't sell at the garage sale and honestly have no where to put them. They looked like they were in worst shape then your find, but repairable to say the least, but without the garage I am without a shop to work on them so out they went.  Would have preferred to have found them a home with like you or crash.

nice work on the restore.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> ... but without the garage I am without a shop to work on them so out they went.  Would have preferred to have found them a home with like you or crash.
> ....


You coulda just tossed them out on the highway.  I'd have picked them up.....

Alan

----------

